# Mill near Houston TX



## Foot Patrol (Oct 13, 2014)

I have a friend that cut down a Mesquite Burl Log last year and wants to give it to me. The log is 8 to 10 ft. and about 5 ft around. I do not have the mill equipment to do the log justice. I am thinking about slabbing the log out.

Does anyone live near Houston that could help me out. I also hunt in East Tx so I am sure I could bring it along for the ride. I hope to get pictures over the next few days to post.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 14, 2014)

To the top. Surprised with all the Texans on WB that no one close to me has or knows of a mill to cut up a log.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (Oct 23, 2014)

Scott,
I have a friend who could do it but he is in the Bastrop area - so we are kinda far.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 24, 2014)

Call woodmizer and ask for a couple phone numbers of mill owners near you. They will be happy to give them to you. 


800-553-0182

@Final Strut


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 24, 2014)

@JR Parks The burl log is near Luling Texas. Not to far from San Antonio or Austin. Seems pretty close to Bastrop.


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 24, 2014)

There's a mill on FM 2100 in Huffman just south of FM 1960

edit to say: it's on the corner of FM2100 and Cypress Manor Drive - just south of FM1960


----------



## JR Parks (Oct 25, 2014)

Foot Patrol said:


> @JR Parks The burl log is near Luling Texas. Not to far from San Antonio or Austin. Seems pretty close to Bastrop.


Scott, 
Yes a lot closer now. Here is his website:

*Berdoll Sawmill & Furniture Co.*
*berdollsawmill*.com/


----------



## JR Parks (Oct 25, 2014)

Foot Patrol said:


> @JR Parks The burl log is near Luling Texas. Not to far from San Antonio or Austin. Seems pretty close to Bastrop.


Let me know if you guys hook up. It would be great to meet you and see the log sawn


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 25, 2014)

JR Parks said:


> Let me know if you guys hook up. It would be great to meet you and see the log sawn



Jim this sawmill looks like it could really work out. I will to get touch with them and try to set something up. I agree it would be great to meet up with you and see it cut up. I am really excited to see the contents.


----------

